# new pike v oscar pics



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

managed to get a couple of pics of my pike flareing again


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

awesoem pics.. how big is he


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

rather miffed that this one was out of focus
















1st time the pike's copped for it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> awesoem pics.. how big is he


 I'd guess at about 7 or 8 inch


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Last pic.









this one's of my oscar trying to open his mouth wider than the pike


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great pic qaulity


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

your pike is fukn awsome man i would love to have room for one of those


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> your pike is fukn awsome man i would love to have room for one of those


 Thanks guys









He was suposed to be a dwarf








he's def got some character.








should all be moving into a bigger setup in the not to distant future


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> your pike is fukn awsome man i would love to have room for one of those


 there are dwarf pikes that only get about 3-4" long









very nice pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

do you know the exact species name of that pike


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Death in # said:


> do you know the exact species name of that pike


 Lemmywinks has sugested crenicichla semifasciatus but I'm not too sure


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

:nod: that camera u bought yorkie is ace!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > your pike is fukn awsome man i would love to have room for one of those
> ...


 do they look like his, i like the cichlids with the big bodies and big mouths

thats why i prefer the sa and ca cichilids, and i for some reason just love this pike

its the mouth i think i like the most







just one bad ass fishy


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 Must admit that most other pike cichlids i've seen haven't had mouths anywhere near as big as this one's








And he doesn't back down very often either. usually only when it's 2:1


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dwarfs definatly do have large mouths. not quite as big as a semifasciatus but they are definatly large for their size.

here is some info on dwarfs, http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/5491/art-dwarfpike.html


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

He's def from the frog head/reticulata family of pike, but which one i dont know


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well either way i sure hope yorkshire's pike isnt one of a kind

cause this fish really has made up my mind to save for a new tank to have a really nice

cichild tank, and im really trying to plan for a nice 180 to 240 gal tank, but thats in the pretty far

future the way cash flows for me


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> well either way i sure hope yorkshire's pike isnt one of a kind
> 
> cause this fish really has made up my mind to save for a new tank to have a really nice
> 
> ...


 I take that as a huge compliment dude









I'm hoping to rehome them in at least a 450 liter in the not too distant future


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Any advice on what sort of frog head pike he is would be much apreciated








Not sure if he's even male or female


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm almost positive he is a semifasciatus. and I'm pretty sure that females get a red/pink colour on their body so I would say it's a male


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

those pictures are hella cool


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

the are beautiful


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Kinda late but really NICE m8


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool pics,


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

Those pictures are cool


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

damn your pike is always angry!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

There is a guy named Acenupe that posts on PFish and AP who knows a whole hell of a lot about pikes. If you contact him I'm sure he could give you a positive ID.

I love pikes I own 6 different species 3 dwarf and 3 regular but I'm not too good at IDing them.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome action pics


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

cool pics men


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

amazing pics....


----------

